# Information needed



## Lori Oregon (May 31, 2005)

Two ferel pigeons have built there nest under our covered porch on a narrow beam. Finally today, the pigeon who had been on the nest for several days left the nest long enough for me to get my digital camera and snap a few shots of the 2 beautiful eggs.

The next thing I did was take thin screen and staple to the beam and then up past the nest to the roof. My thinking is this: We have 2 cats who have taken an interest in the 2 pigeons. By placing the netting I am hoping to catch a little one that might end up in the mouth of a waiting kitty.

My girls were so upset with me as they thought the pigeons would not come back but they did right away. Any thoughts or input? How long before baby birds hatch? Anything else we should do or not do?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

What luckying pigeons to have an angel watching over them. 18-21 days for eggs to hatch. God bless.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Lori,
Welcome to pigeons.com.
Thanks for caring about these pigeons & wanting to protect their babies.
It would be great if you could provide them with some seed & water, in a safe place, away from your cats.
The water container needs to be at least an inch deep.
A pigeon/dove seed mix would be good, but regular bird seed would better than nothing.
Just a thought ~ Placing the food on a beam would not be a good idea. Some seed would surely land on the floor of your porch. If the pigeons were eating there, a predator could grab them.
Thank you for teaching your children to be kind to animals, unfortunately, not all parents do.
God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Lori Oregon (May 31, 2005)

*How often do ferel pigeons lay eggs?*

How how do they lay eggs and will they return next year, will the baby's return or have they moved in for good? Habits of ferel pigeons?????


----------

